# Lost Hyside (yellow) Raft on Salmon



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

++++++vibes++++++


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Do you have a trip report or any pictures, sounds like it might be quite a story.


----------



## confluence_eric (Mar 19, 2007)

Matty said:


> Do you have a trip report or any pictures, sounds like it might be quite a story.


Not a full trip report yet but check out the thread "Accident in Hancock, MF" or something like that.

Update - a private group (many thanks) was able to corral the purple Maravia near Whitewater Ranch (40 miles below Corn Crk) but they weren't able to get my yellow Highside that was at that time floating upside-down in the middle of the current. Scott from Durango found my cooler (huge thanks!), with contents still inside, down below Chittam, ~80 miles below Corn Crk. So the boat is certainly having a wild ride and could be heading through Riggins and then maybe into Hells Canyon of Snake. I've called and notified all I can think of (commercials in Riggins and FS at Hells Canyon) but if anyone knows who else to contact that would be great. If anyone sees or hears anything about my boat on its way to the Pacific it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## confluence_eric (Mar 19, 2007)

Another update - boat was found!! It was found upside-down in an eddy choked with logs across from Mackay Bar ranch. Many thanks to Ken at the ranch who uprighted it and is drying out my gear. Cheers, Eric


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

VERY cool!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

As water levels drop there will be a lot of kayakers on the South Fork Salmon (comes in right at Mackay Bar). I am sure they could be hired (beer) to row your boat out the last 20 miles of flat Main Fork.

The folks at MacKay Bar saved my ass years ago when I did not bring enough coffee and was facing a mutiny, good folks!


----------



## confluence_eric (Mar 19, 2007)

Rich said:


> As water levels drop there will be a lot of kayakers on the South Fork Salmon (comes in right at Mackay Bar). I am sure they could be hired (beer) to row your boat out the last 20 miles of flat Main Fork.


Thanks for the thought Rich. Already a truck going to Whitewater Ranch to recover another boat, so this will be a second stop and it should be picked up today.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

I was with the group that helped get the Avon out of the main on Saturday evening. We were all very happy to see the quad cat come down the rio with all missing parties.. Glad you got the boats & gear back as well!

The Seattle crew camped at crow sun night & was very concerned about you all..


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice to see that the boat was recovered and that everyone was safe. 
I'm curious, my group was at California our last night, 6/2...when we woke, the water had heavily encroached on the camp - it was at 50,000 when we got off, 6/3 - does anyone know California was there at all when it got up to 83,000? Sorry to digress on this thread but since you got your gear I thought rather than starting another one...Also, what camps are in when the water get up to 83,000?


----------



## piophan (Apr 19, 2010)

OleMiss, thanks again for the help your whole group gave us in recovering that Avon and just in general that day.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Beth - 

We stopped at California for lunch around 1pm on Thursday, 6/3, and it was barely there. Three years ago at lower water it was a HUGE camp.

Still can't believe we were so close and didn't run into each other!


----------

